# Linux dump file unter windows öffnen



## hoctar (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
habe eine dump file mit "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda" erstellt und möchte sie gerne in Windows öffnen, gibts da eine möglickeit ?


----------



## Navy (8. Januar 2009)

Ja. Mit jedem beliebigen virtuellen Laufwerk, welches Images einbinden kann. IIRC kann WinRar auch mit Images umgehen...

Wenn das nicht klappt, kannst Du noch mit mkisofs versuchen...


----------



## deepthroat (8. Januar 2009)

Hi.





hoctar hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> habe eine dump file mit "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda" erstellt und möchte sie gerne in Windows öffnen, gibts da eine möglickeit ?


Wenn du das wirklich so ausgeführt hast, hast du die erste Festplatte komplett mit Nullen gefüllt.

Gruß


----------



## hoctar (8. Januar 2009)

ne ne ^^  natürlich habe ich eine richtige dump erstellt .. kann unter linux auch mounten und alles aber möchte das gerne unter windows können


----------



## deepthroat (8. Januar 2009)

hoctar hat gesagt.:


> ne ne ^^  natürlich habe ich eine richtige dump erstellt .. kann unter linux auch mounten und alles aber möchte das gerne unter windows können


Bitte halte dich an die Netiqette. Danke.

Komisch das du dann diese Frage im Linux Forum stellst. Mit Linux hast du ja offensichtlich kein Problem.

Es kommt drauf an um was für ein Image es sich handelt. Wenn es ein ISO Image von einer CD ist, ist das kein Problem (-> Daemon Tools), aber sonst kenn ich für Windows kein Programm dafür.

Frag mal im Windows Forum.

Gruß

\edit: Oder man sucht halt mal: http://www.ltr-data.se/opencode.html#ImDisk


----------



## hoctar (8. Januar 2009)

Das Tool ist interessant, Danke 
Aber leider kann ich die Datei damit auch nicht öffnen


----------



## deepthroat (8. Januar 2009)

hoctar hat gesagt.:


> Das Tool ist interessant, Danke
> Aber leider kann ich die Datei damit auch nicht öffnen


Wie gesagt kommt es drauf an um was für eine Art Image es sich handelt. Welches Dateisystem.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Januar 2009)

Wie Deepthroat schon anmerkt ist auch das Dateisystem nicht unwichtig, denn von Haus aus kann Windows weder ext{2,3,4}, ReiserFS oder andere unter Linux auffindbare Dateisysteme behandeln.


----------

